# New kitchen floor



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

well I am no master tiler, but I have done my entry way, both bathrooms, and now my kitchen. I think it turned out ok. and we got a new fridge


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks like you did a good job. Now get ready to do the rest of the house. At least thats what my wife made me do, twice.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you did a great job to me!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Team S.A. Blue said:


> Looks like you did a good job. Now get ready to do the rest of the house. At least thats what my wife made me do, twice.


that was the last room that is getting tile. I have already done both the bathrooms and the entry way. I don't mind laying the tile, i just hate doing the grout lol. thanks guys


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Great job. But I agree with the above poster. Pretty soon you'll be doing a total renovation to the house, room by room. That's the reason I refuse to start any new projects. LOL


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Good job. 

Don't do what I did and tell the wife that "It probably would not be to hard to do a back splash with some tile."

Just saying...


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

if you didnt seal that new grout i would get to it quick before it gets dirty. had to have mine profesinoally cleaned and then i sealed it.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

the grout already has sealer in it. but i already rolled on some extra


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Im fixing to do the same thing in my kitchen/entry way. How/where do you start the first tile? The center? Im afraid that if I start one tile in the very center I wont get it perfectly square with the other walls. I thought about doing it all at a 45deg angle but that sure would be alot of cutting. Any other tips for a beginner would be great. 

Oh and great job by the way.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i started on the farthest point away from where the tile would end. i did that so all of my cut ends would be hidden under the molding for a cleaner look. first thing i do is go ahead and lay it all out and see how its going to look. one thing you can do is chalk line your grid so you know you are keep it square.


----------

